# Stock market crash?



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

I've been paying attention to the stocks lately and they all seem to be going down. How long do you guys think it'll be before the market crashes again?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The market will have a fall, and then spring will come again. All will be well, in the garden.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

You pays your money--- you takes your chances---


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I could be wrong, I am no market genius but I think it's more of a correction. But, I am keeping my eye on it.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> I've been paying attention to the stocks lately and they all seem to be going down. How long do you guys think it'll be before the market crashes again?


Are you really asking a bunch of internet geeks where the bottom is?!! Just send me your money! It will save you all the time and heartache of watching it slowly dwindle away. =)
lol


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> Are you really asking a bunch of internet geeks where the bottom is?!! Just send me your money! It will save you all the time and heartache of watching it slowly dwindle away. =)
> lol


Mish send the kid a hot pic at least. maybe posing in the shoes you bought with the money?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Mish send the kid a hot pic at least. maybe posing in the shoes you bought with the money?


Sorry, I only send Denton pictures.

Well...how much was he considering investing? lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I could be wrong, I am no market genius but I think it's more of a correction. But, I am keeping my eye on it.


This has been fluctuation. Wild fluctuations. It isn't out of good reasoning to expect a correction to follow such instability.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Denton said:


> This has been fluctuation. Wild fluctuations. It isn't out of good reasoning to expect a correction to follow such instability.


Agreed, a correction or softness in the market, not a crash.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

We live payday to payday, no money to put in the market. No worries here, bought a few more cans of beans.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Stocks are so manipulated it's tough to want to invest in them. Sadly though I need income. Gold, silver and stores of goods don't pay dividends. I am actually over invested in real estate so I choose a few stocks in hopes of a good return in dividends. ATT, Ford, AAPL and BMY all pay decent dividends but yes it's hard to watch the principle decline.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Stock Market closes at 4 PM Sept 14th 2015


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Corporations that are on the market get their credit from the ratings. If the market crashes then those corporations and their stock-holders will suffer but the small businesses are practically unaffected. (from the small business point of view)


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Corporations that are on the market get their credit from the ratings. If the market crashes then those corporations and their stock-holders will suffer but the small businesses are practically unaffected. (from the small business point of view)


If larger businesses go out of business or crash or have credit cut off...
mass layoffs...less money to spend..more unemployment...government gets over loaded with outgoing payments...smaller businesses have fewer customers and less credit for inventory..they go out of business..more layoffs...less buying more businesses crash


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Local businesses that don't rely on the corporate supply chain do well in rural areas because those areas are less affected by corporate America. Yes, the money supply affects everyone but some less than others.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Local businesses that don't rely on the corporate supply chain do well in rural areas because those areas are less affected by corporate America. Yes, the money supply affects everyone but some less than others.


Ok..but what about the businesses that are not ran by the Amish


----------



## Clay (Feb 13, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Stock Market closes at 4 PM Sept 14th 2015


You sound pretty sure of this. Why?


----------



## troyp47000 (Nov 13, 2013)

I hear the chinese kick into gear their new version of a petro dollar on the 15th.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

troyp47000 said:


> I hear the chinese kick into gear their new version of a petro dollar on the 15th.


This is unlikely. The Yuan is not ready to become a world reserve currency. Yet. They are working on it, opening new exchanges, entering bilateral trade agreements, buying gold to bolster their CB reserves, etc. But their bond and repo markets need much more development before they can go international.


----------



## troyp47000 (Nov 13, 2013)

I dont think its called the yuan. I dont remember what it's called. Its new and called something else.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

troyp47000 said:


> I dont think its called the yuan. I dont remember what it's called. Its new and called something else.


Are you refering to the SDR (Special Drawing Right) issued by the IMF? A meeting is scheduled Sept-Oct 2015 to possibly change the makeup of this basket of currency's, but rumor has it that the Yuan will not be on the table for inclusion at this time.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Clay said:


> You sound pretty sure of this. Why?


Stock market closes each and very business day at 4PM eastern standard time. It did yesterday, it will Tuesday etc.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Stock market closes each and very business day at 4PM eastern standard time. It did yesterday, it will Tuesday etc.


I think he means close, and stay closed, for a very long time. It's happened before.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I think he means close, and stay closed, for a very long time. It's happened before.


Works War I 4 1/2 months. Do you really think that's going to happen? And if you do what is the basis of your conclusion?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

No, I don't think it's going to happen. But what harm is there in engaging in a thought experiment? If it helps improve our preps to put a deadline on being ready, I'm all for it.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Currency changes are coming. Just not this month or next. I dare say it will be when the U.S. dollar is in decline not at record strength levels like it is today. The likely replacement will be a "greenback" which is a UN proposed currency based on a bucket of currencies from around the globe.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Be careful, scripture says that what you most rear you will have.
Me? I expect the best for myself and others. Live and let live as long as you don't threaten me or those I love.


----------

